# Honey Jelly Recipie



## HARight (Jun 6, 2004)

My memory maybe failing but it ain't gone. I am looking for two recipies using honey that have been on Bee Source. The first is for Honey Jelly, the second for honey and walnuts. The Search mode does not give a clue. Awhile back someone else who could not find the honey jelly recipe asked about how to find it. I could not even find a hit on that responce. Does anyone know how to search for these items or do you have the recipe that you would post? 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## VABeeKEEPER (Dec 12, 2004)

HAR: Try this...

Honey Jelly Recipe
1 3/4 cups honey 
1 cup clear apple juice 
1 tablespoon lemon juice 
3 ounces liquid pectin 

3 half pint 

15 minutes 5 mins prep


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Here's the recipe:
2 1/2 cups honey
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup liquid pectin

Combine honey & water.
Bring just to boiling, heating slowly to prevent scorching.
Remove from heat.
Stir in pectin.
Pour into jelly glasses.
Paraffin.

This comes from the 36th ed. of 'ABC & XYZ.....'

It was posted here about a year ago, but some things don't seem to come up using the search mode, for whatever reason.


----------



## HARight (Jun 6, 2004)

To: Va BeeKEEPER and Dick Allen.
Thanks for your quick responce on making honey jelly. For both of you: Can the jelly be water bath processed? I sell at a farmers market and water processing is better than wax for sealing. VaBeeKEEPER do you heat or cook the jelly? Will try the jellies this week. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes, in fact water bath process is the present day recommended method. Paraffin is the older method and not the way you'd want to go for selling it.

Here's a URL giving directions to make the honey/apple juice jelly VABeeKEEPER wrote:

http://www.recipesource.com/side-dishes/jams/01/rec0148.html

[ October 24, 2005, 10:18 PM: Message edited by: Dick Allen ]


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

Dick Allen,
I tried the recipe on the web page above and the jelly didn't gel. I took it out of the jars and reheated it, bringing it to a hard boil for approximately 4 minutes and re-jarred it. It then gelled nicely.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Hey carbide--does the taste get affected at all by boiling it hard for 4 minutes or does it taste the same as before boiling? Gotta try a batch for myself.


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

power napper, I couldn't really comment on any taste difference since I din't taste it after my first attempt. After boiling it for the additional 4 minutes it still has a very good honey taste and is great for spreading on toast or english muffins. I may even try to jar, label and sell some of it.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

> the jelly didn't gel.

I think the cooks on this list will agree that some jelly does takes a day or two to set. I haven't made the one listed using apple juice but the straight honey/water/pectin jelly has always set up for me the same day.


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

My first try at the jelly recipe was allowed to set for 24 hours before I checked it for doneness. I've read other recipes that direct you to allow the jelly to remain undisturbed for at least 24 hours, so I've sort of adopted that standard as a personal rule for jelly making. At the end of that tiime if the jelly hasn't set I automatically assume that it isn't going to. I've never actually tried letting it set for any longer than that and have had no problems. At the end of 24 hours the jelly appeared to be just as liquid as when I poured it into the jars.

Perhaps if I had let it set for a longer period of time it may have gelled as it was supposed to, I don't know. Maybe I'll try the recipe again and see if gels after a longer period of time.

Thanks Dick


----------



## Bob Harrison (Mar 15, 2005)

What would be the method for doing say 10 cases?

What would be the best method for the jars. Would simply washing in a 170 F. commercial dishwasher be enough sterilization? Would the boiling hot mixture be enough sterilization?

Could you use a regular honey type lid with seal? Or is a canning type lid with ring needed?


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

Rob,
Everything that I've read concerning this says that you should no longer use pariffin to seal the jelly. You should use a hot water bath process instead which requires you to place the jars in water at least 1 inch over the top of the lids and then boil the water for at least 5 minutes (depending on your altitude) to obtain a good seal. I believe the boiling water would be too much for a regular honey type lid with a seal. A regular two part canning lid would be required.


----------



## RonS (Dec 28, 2004)

Can't wait. Thanks for the heads-up and the advice.

Ron


----------

